# 05 Nissan Sentra 1.8 S - How to make it faster?



## Nissentra67 (Oct 10, 2007)

hi guys

i was just wondering what i could do to make my car faster? 

i cant stand it being so slow!

any feedback would be great

thanks


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.nissanforums.com/qg18-1-8l-engine/57505-qg18de-tuning-guide-mods-list.html

there are several posts like this on how to tune the 1.8 this is just one, search for more and you'll find exactly what your looking for. 

Thanks and Gig 'Em


----------



## Nissentra67 (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks a lot!! =)


----------



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

exhaust is the first step.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Hope you arent trying to go too much faster because it just wont!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Buy a different car... just kidding.

First off, is your car manual or slushomatic?

A different air intake setup or better flowing exhaust is where most people start.


----------

